# Extension lead for timers



## EA James (23 May 2020)

Hi all,
I’m trying to find an extension lead that can fit timers in side by side. My standard leads are too close together so I’ll have to have gaps which I don’t like (looks messy!!) or have another two leads in the cabinet which I don’t really want either.
Is there such a thing? I’ve had a brief look but can’t find what I want

cheers


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 May 2020)

https://www.tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/smart-plug/kp303/
Depends how many timed outlets you need but this gives you an easy option for 3.
I've been using the single ones for a couple of years now and they've proven reliable, I now have a couple of these and seem just the same but 3x individually controlled.

Other options available but tried and tested from my point of view.


----------



## hypnogogia (23 May 2020)

I seconded.  I have two of those and they work really well.


----------



## EA James (23 May 2020)

@Andrew Butler Thanks for the link, so are these are pretty much leads with timers built in? Controlled remotely?
Seems perfect but quite pricey


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I've been using the single ones for a couple of years now and they've proven reliable


Been using the singles for year too, never failed me yet and can control them with Alexa too or integrate them with Home Assistant!

From the link you sent went to see all the plugs and noticed the new slim KP105  now need to buy some of those!! lol


----------



## hypnogogia (24 May 2020)

EA James said:


> @Andrew Butler Thanks for the link, so are these are pretty much leads with timers built in? Controlled remotely?
> Seems perfect but quite pricey


Not really if you consider that the strip give you 3 timed sockets with WiFi control and the ability to run scenes, ie several actions at once all for the price of £29 on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## EA James (24 May 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Not really if you consider that the strip give you 3 timed sockets with WiFi control and the ability to run scenes, ie several actions at once all for the price of £29 on Amazon at the moment.



 Yes you're right there i suppose but I've already bought the timers. What i really wanted was a lead that has the sockets a bit more spaced out so that i could fit timers side by side. Never mind
Cheers


----------



## milla (24 May 2020)

Look for an extension tower.  Surge protected and sockets are angled so timers fit side by side.  Usually double sided so 6 - 10 sockets and some have usb sockets also.   And stand up inside cabinet so bonus drip protected

around £15 on amazon


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2020)

EA James said:


> Yes you're right there i suppose but I've already bought the timers. What i really wanted was a lead that has the sockets a bit more spaced out so that i could fit timers side by side. Never mind
> Cheers


I purchased this one and it's great, funny enough I brought it for my TP-Link wifi plugs for under the tank so I can use 4 timers!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391627527396

Hope that helps!


----------



## EA James (24 May 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Hope that helps!



Hi Paulo, 

Yes it does mate! Exactly what i was looking for. Good man

Thank you 👍


----------



## Sammy Islam (24 May 2020)

I use a cheap lead off amazon which can fit timers side by side. Not sure if this is what you mean but all my plugs and timers fit perfectly using these. I like the fact they have individual switches. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01H8UV332?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> I use a cheap lead off amazon which can fit timers side by side. Not sure if this is what you mean but all my plugs and timers fit perfectly using these. I like the fact they have individual switches.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01H8UV332?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


TP-Link timers are quite fat, those would not do at all


----------



## Sammy Islam (24 May 2020)

Ah ok thought i was missing the point somewhere! Was thinking my timers fit fine side by side 😂


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2020)

How it looks under the tank!






The timers would never fit on the above power strip!


----------



## Andrew Butler (31 May 2020)

EA James said:


> @Andrew Butler Thanks for the link, so are these are pretty much leads with timers built in? Controlled remotely?
> Seems perfect but quite pricey


They are exactly that, just 3 smart plugs individually controlled in one. Controlled using an app (even away from the home) or as has been said Alexa etc.
The single version which as @LondonDragon says are a bit fat; I used a switched strip but still quite snug.
(I remember my Energenie where support for it died a very long time ago with windows 8 or something like that but was excellent)


----------



## EA James (14 Jun 2020)

@Andrew Butler 


Got the Kasa lead, thank you for the recommendation. So much easier than a normal timer and looks a lot better too.
top man


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2020)

EA James said:


> @Andrew Butler View attachment 150391
> Got the Kasa lead, thank you for the recommendation. So much easier than a normal timer and looks a lot better too.
> top man


Got one myself this week too 😁😁


----------



## EA James (14 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Got one myself this week too 😁😁



Good bit of kit, I'm really pleased with it. I bought 2 cheap digital timers and after about an hour trying to figure out how to set them i gave up, instructions were useless too as i cant read chinese (unless its off a menu 🤣) so i gave in and bought one. Should have not been so tight and ordered  one straight away!!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2020)

EA James said:


> Good bit of kit, I'm really pleased with it.


Yeah it's great and two taps to setup  they have a 6 socket version also (which is really the one I want), already available but not with UK 3-pin sockets.
I brought one really just to test it, shame the 2 USB ports are not controllable too! would be great for a couple LED strips or my cabinet LED!!


----------



## EA James (15 Jun 2020)

@LondonDragon controllable USB would be a good idea, I've found a way around it with this. Works well


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2020)

EA James said:


> View attachment 150449View attachment 150451View attachment 150452
> 
> @LondonDragon controllable USB would be a good idea, I've found a way around it with this. Works well



I was about to suggest that one too...  It works great, it's the same chip as in the Wifi lamps.


----------

